# 700W Sulphur Plasma Lamp



## Carjacker

Any of our European breathren willing to spend the 1980.00 EURO to try one of these puppies out? :hubba:   150,000 lumens!!  Not to mention the spectrum nearly identical to the good ol' Sun (unfortunately no UVB).

http://www.agri-culture.eu/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/332/products_id/1181?osCsid=72fikmh57kb504cauqskiirhb4

Thats the only site I could find these lamps for sale, and unfortunately, not available for shipment to the states.

Check out the video on YouTube..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQycD8X5UmI&NR=1

Next to LED's, Sulphur Plasma Lamps look very promising as the next "potential" big step in greenhouse or indoor horticulture.  Look to see these lamps making headway over the next 5 years, assuming economies of scale are achieved, thereby reducing costs, and eventually bringing down the currently mind boggling price tag to something more pallatable.

LG and 3M (ever hear of light pipes?) are currently developing varieties for large scale commercial arenas/businesses (including military hangers).  Would be nice to see these eventually become within the reach of the average indoor grower.

Here is the wikipedia entry for those wanting to know a bit more and expand their knowledge base..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfur_lamp

So whos got the dough and willing to experiment?!

 - Carjacker (long time lurker, first time poster, howdy folks!)


----------



## Runbyhemp

> Any of our European breathren willing to spend the 1980.00 EURO to try one of these puppies out?



Not me. For a couple of hundred euros you could get 2 x 600w HPS. They would give you a combined 180,000 lumens and you would have better light coverage with 2 lights over the same area.


----------



## godtea

from what i've read this is not for anyone trying to be discreet


----------



## DLtoker

Either way, that is an amazing piece of technology.  Wow.


----------



## thestandard

cool stuff.. maybe it'll be cheap when LEDs are affordable


----------



## Carjacker

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Not me. For a couple of hundred euros you could get 2 x 600w HPS. They would give you a combined 180,000 lumens and you would have better light coverage with 2 lights over the same area.


 
Agreed.  Didn't mean to suggest it made any financial sense.

If the prices become comparable with HPS/MH lamp systems the benefits of the sulphur plasma would far outweigh those of the HPS/MH system [(fuller PAR spectrum, less heat, longer life (60,000 hours bulb, magnetrons bust out at 20,000-30,000 hours though)].

You have to admit, that bulb is BRIGHT and it just sounds cool to have a plasma anything...  

-Carjacker


----------



## Locked

I smell Spam...


----------



## kitan

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I smell Spam...


 
sorry about that if i violate the rules. I just want let someone know it can be find in somewhere.


----------

